# Officer vs NCM with an unrelated degree



## VanMat (26 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for a second opinion.

When I was talking to a recruiter about the reserves (communications) I was told I could apply as a signals officer or as a NCM (line tech/signal operator) because I have a degree.  They are currently waiving the requirement for a related degree and are willing to accept any degree for officer applications.

My question is, is it foolish to apply as an officer with a degree in economics?  Will I be way behind the other candidates?  Is there that much technical knowledge required that isn't taught in training?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jan 2011)

You'll be good at business plans.....

A technical degree will give you a background to what you'll cover, but the Phase training for SigO will teach you what you need to know. Just make sure if something's not clear you study up on it.


----------



## Brasidas (27 Jan 2011)

VanMat said:
			
		

> My question is, is it foolish to apply as an officer with a degree in economics?  Will I be way behind the other candidates?  Is there that much technical knowledge required that isn't taught in training?



I've known a Sig O with an art history degree and no other notable experience.  If you've got aptitude and inclination should be fine.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jan 2011)

I understand your concern. Yes, you were foolish to get a degree in economics.

However, the CF's requirement for officers to have a degree is twofold.

One, it demonstrates that you have the ability to concentrate, study, and think beyond a highschool level (which, hopefully, you agree is a good thing)

The other reason is that the timeline requirements of undergraduate education give you 3-5 years of additional.... _*ahem* _ maturing....before we even consider trusting you with soldiers' lives (and even then, under the watching, distrustful eye of the platoon Warrant Officer).


So yes, while tragic, it's too late to do anything about that Econ degree;  but even the Sigs school can make you into an officer of some sort.


----------



## lethalLemon (27 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I understand your concern. Yes, you were foolish to get a degree in economics.
> 
> However, the CF's requirement for officers to have a degree is twofold.
> 
> ...



Pardon me, but, you come off sounding like an arse by saying he was foolish for taking a degree in Econ.

Maybe he had no idea that his next step was going to be the CF when he entered the degree program.

Do you hold a degree, Journeyman? If not, then you have no right to criticize him on his choice of studies. If the CF is telling him he can be trained into a SigO regardless of his degree field - then what does it matter? If he has what it takes, they'll whip him into proper Officer shape and contribute to moving the CF forward (that is the job of an officer, is it not?).


----------



## Antoine (27 Jan 2011)

If you are applying for the reserve, by going at your chosen unit, when they are open for recruiting, you can ask if you could meet a signals officer. You can also try the same at the CFRC.

From www.forces.ca/en/job/signalsofficer-79#info-1 it seems to be phys-math-computers hardcore stuff. You might want to double check about 





> They are currently waiving the requirement for a related degree and are willing to accept any degree for officer applications


 if you are talking about the DEO path.

Your title is misleading as from your post, you are going 





> to apply as an officer


 and not to apply as an NCM unless I missed something.

My  :2c:


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So yes, while tragic, it's too late to do anything about that Econ degree;  *but even the Sigs school can make you into an officer of some sort*.



Bet that tasted bad coming up...



			
				lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Do you hold a degree, Journeyman? If not, then you have no right to criticize him on his choice of studies. If the CF is telling him he can be trained into a SigO regardless of his degree field - then what does it matter? If he has what it takes, they'll whip him into proper Officer shape and contribute to moving the CF forward (that is the job of an officer, is it not?).


 :rofl: This ones funny on a couple of levels. My proper advice is to let this one go lemon, and suggest you wait for some TI...but another part of me awaits responses in great anticipation. The Arse side of me, if you will.


----------



## lethalLemon (27 Jan 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Bet that tasted bad coming up...
> :rofl: This ones funny on a couple of levels. My proper advice is to let this one go lemon, and suggest you wait for some TI...but another part of me awaits responses in great anticipation. The Arse side of me, if you will.



Alright fine, but I'm not like some of the youngsters around, I was raised well - by an Army father. I can take it; I learn from my mistakes and improve myself. It just seemed a little unreasonable to say that his choice for study in Econ was "foolish". I'll admit, I jumped the gun.


----------



## Brasidas (27 Jan 2011)

Antoine said:
			
		

> If you are applying for the reserve, by going at your chosen unit, when they are open for recruiting, you can ask if you could meet a signals officer. You can also try the same at the CFRC.
> 
> From www.forces.ca/en/job/signalsofficer-79#info-1 it seems to be phys-math-computers hardcore stuff. You might want to double check about  if you are talking about the DEO path.
> 
> ...



You missed something.



> I am looking for a second opinion.
> 
> When I was talking to a recruiter about the reserves (communications) I was told I could apply as a signals officer or as a NCM (line tech/signal operator) because I have a degree.  They are currently waiving the requirement for a related degree and are willing to accept any degree for officer applications.



The guy walked into a reserve sigs squadron recruiter's office and was given an option of enrolling as a sig, lineman, or Sig O. He was curious as to whether he was getting in over his head as a Sig O.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jan 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Bet that tasted bad coming up...
> :rofl: This ones funny on a couple of levels. My proper advice is to let this one go lemon, and suggest you wait for some TI...but another part of me awaits responses in great anticipation. The Arse side of me, if you will.


Thanks A, but my response was pre-empted by a look at his profile   


Lululemon, if you do get into the BCR, be sure to go to the SQ and ask for a sense of humour.



..and I did say an officer "of some sort"  ;D


----------



## lethalLemon (27 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Thanks A, but my response was pre-empted by a look at his profile
> 
> 
> Lululemon, if you do get into the BCR, be sure to go to the SQ and ask for a sense of humour.
> ...



I apologize, my sense of humour has been lacking all day. I blame the weather.


----------



## rokkzstar (30 Jan 2011)

What's wrong with an Economics degree?

it's one of the most successful undergraduate degrees available

I wouldn't worry about it though. You will either be a good signals officer or not. and Neither will have anything to do with what degree you are currently holding


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2011)

rokkzstar said:
			
		

> What's wrong with an Economics degree?
> 
> it's one of the most successful undergraduate degrees available


IT WAS A JOKE!  


So much so, that I'm not even going to ask for a definition of "successful" or where your stats on that 'fact' came from. 

Seriously, I don't care. Don't respond.


----------



## rokkzstar (30 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> IT WAS A JOKE!
> 
> 
> So much so, that I'm not even going to ask for a definition of "successful" or where your stats on that 'fact' came from.
> ...



Nice attitude


----------



## GAP (30 Jan 2011)

Hurt feelings thread is here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98933/post-1014220/topicseen.html#new


----------



## kratz (30 Jan 2011)

It was an open and honest answer. If you don't like it, future courses will be interesting for you.




			
				Journeyman
 said:
			
		

> Seriously, I don't care. Don't respond



I can see the PER line now: Follows direction 0


----------



## rokkzstar (30 Jan 2011)

Ahh I get it. Someone doesn't agree with you so you pull the child like attitude of 

"Seriously, I don't care, so don't respond"

Yet while no one is looking you hit me up with the NEg??
and say "Sorry if I hurt your feelings muffin"

but yet....you don't care.....

I wonder if you handle your military career the same way.

say one thing, and do something else while no one is looking

yup, thats commendable


----------



## rokkzstar (30 Jan 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> It was an open and honest answer. If you don't like it, future courses will be interesting for you.
> 
> 
> I can see the PER line now: Follows direction 0



Ah, isn't that cute

the goon squad is out

Neg me all you want, I wasn't trolling.  and I wasn't "looking for sympathy" (from who??)


I just don't find it funny that when someone is trying to get some help from some "experienced" military members ppl like to make fun of them

it MIGHT have been a joke, but it didn't look that way, so I said something about it.

It ain't that serious. but you guys need to really grow up.

This site has a lot of great information that can help people, but it seems that there are also alot of ppl that like to make it hard to stay a member after they got the little information they need


----------



## Nostix (30 Jan 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> I can see the PER line now: Follows direction 0



To be fair, I think Journeyman passed up the economics degree in favor of a Masters in Reverse Psychology.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2011)

Would it effect the debate at all if I posted that my BA is in Economics?


Now, this is called a 'rhetorical question' -- it's meant to get a reader _thinking_. 
It also means, again, no answer is required....just more sensitively. 

Sadly, I'll have to wait until morning to see how this soap opera plays out.


----------



## Nostix (30 Jan 2011)

I'm on to your tricks.


----------



## DexOlesa (30 Jan 2011)

It was obviously a sarcastic joke. He was light-heartedly saying, "Don't worry about what degree you have. You will be trained sufficiently in your field." Boy is this a tough crowd or what.


----------



## rokkzstar (30 Jan 2011)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> It was obviously a sarcastic joke. He was light-heartedly saying, "Don't worry about what degree you have. You will be trained sufficiently in your field." Boy is this a tough crowd or what.


I'm pretty sure I said the same thing

I was only questioning what he thought was wrong with an Economics degree


----------



## ballz (30 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> IT WAS A JOKE!
> 
> 
> So much so, that I'm not even going to ask for a definition of "successful" or where your stats on that 'fact' came from.
> ...



Don't be so selfish, I'd like to hear this explanation :nod:



			
				rokkzstar said:
			
		

> it MIGHT have been a joke, but it didn't look that way, so I said something about it.



The whole "go to the sq and get issued a sense of humour" etc etc comments that were going on didn't draw a more clear picture at all?


----------



## rokkzstar (30 Jan 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Don't be so selfish, I'd like to hear this explanation :nod:
> 
> The whole "go to the sq and get issued a sense of humour" etc etc comments that were going on didn't draw a more clear picture at all?



I didn't get to that post until after

but maybe you can take out your crayons and make me a nice clear picture so I can catch up to the rest of you


----------



## kratz (30 Jan 2011)

This topic has gone well.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jan 2011)

Back to the original post:

Your degree is fine.  I'm an Infantry Officer and I have a combined honors degree in German and Philosophy.  Now, unless I get drafted for this event, I can't see my degree itself being applicable for anything job-related.  But, as you most likely know, and as has already been said, your officer trades training will give you the skills and drills you need to be a Signal Officer.  

Good luck, and happy signalling.


----------



## VanMat (30 Jan 2011)

Hi Everyone,

To all who answered my question, thanks!  That was the info I was both looking and hoping for!

Sometimes I wonder about that econ degree, but at least it inspired a pretty funny discussion topic...  no offense taken.

My application is in and we'll see where it goes from here.


----------



## observor 69 (31 Jan 2011)

In one of my postings the Aerospace Engineering Officer had a degree in agricultural.  

Honest ! This was back in the day when a three year community college diploma would get you a commission.


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> The whole "go to the sq and get issued a sense of humour" etc etc comments that were going on didn't draw a more clear picture at all?



Pssst, I don't serve muffins at my counter.  


That's a joke; which, apparently, must be made clear in this thread.


----------

